# new AKC point schedule for 2013



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Arghhhh. Just a little rant. 

As if it's not hard enough to get a major on a GSD in Oklahoma, the new point schedule just made it harder. 

Last year it took 11 dogs and 14 bitches to make a 3 point major in our division (Oklahoma, Texas and Colorado). NOW, after May 15th, it will take 13 dogs and 16 bitches for that same major. We have the highest number in the country needed to make a major. 

Sage needs both her majors (hence the rant, lol). It's so darn expensive to show a dog, that you practically have to beg everyone you know to enter their dogs. I have Sage entered in Ft Worth in less than 2 weeks, with a GSD specialty the day before. The breed count came out for the show, and no majors, even with the specialty. 

Not that anyone here cares about this, but I just wanted to have a little temper tantrum about it.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Is your rant because of the amount entered normally, or is the rant because of the number it takes? Only twenty five dogs to make a major seems generous when you break down all the potential classes. If these numbers are in place today, then many dogs are winning their class with only one or two dogs in the class....is this the case or have I missed something.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is it because shows are far and few between, yet just getting the number needed to show makes it a challenge?


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

If the number was increased, then doesn't that mean there are more dogs showing now in Oklahoma than in recent previous years? But yeah I don't envy you, getting majors is hard work.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Let me back up. 

Currently it takes 14 bitches to make a major here. That means a minimum total of 14 bitches must compete. Some classes will have more bitches than others. The winners of each class then go back into the ring for Winners Bitch, which where points are awarded. 

The same thing is repeated for Dogs. It currently takes 11 dogs for a major right now.

These numbers are going up in May. The point schedule is based on the number of dogs actually competing the previous year.

I'm just griping because it is hard enough to get 14 bitches to show up as it is. It is darned expensive to show, and it's like pulling teeth to scrape together a major. Now it's going to be harder. 

I'm not complaining about the added competition of 2 more dogs or bitches. If my girl isn't competitive, then I wouldn't be showing her.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, there were more dogs showing this past year. Unfortunately we are in the division with Texas that has a huge amount of shows. That makes our numbers go up.

You would think with more dogs being shown, that those majors would be easier to find. Nope.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Gotcha! Good luck!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, sometimes the point system really bites you in the butt.

It really is very expensive to show AKC, even though it doesn't seem like it. I tried to build majors at a couple shows last year. I was literally BEGGING people to enter. Managed to build a major on the dog side at one show, it was RIGHT on....one person didn't show up.

The major broke.

When you have a dog that just needs majors, there's no point showing if the major breaks. The chance of getting a major by winning the group really isn't great.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It's frustrating, Jackie! 

Building majors is nerve wracking. Lots of phone calls and emails right up until the night before entries close. I know money is always a factor in how many shows you can do, but if someone is trying to build a major then I try to enter. 

I felt bad this past November when I finished Carly, because she took both majors that weekend, and only needed the one to finish. You just have to go ahead and show so you don't break the major for someone else. She took the major. She was on a winning streak. 

As for getting a major in the groups... yikes. My brain twirls trying to figure out all the convoluted ways to get points!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh, and now that Carly is finished, I only have the one bitch to enter, so I'm not pulling my weight on the numbers like last year. 
And...I've got a male puppy coming this spring, so now I'll have to worry about numbers for dogs AND bitches!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The group major is simple.

If you win the group and your breed only had 2 points that day, if any other breed in the group had a major, you also get a major instead of the two points you won in your breed.


----------

